# Bachmann Davenport



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

I just finished installing an HO Loksound v4.0 sound decoder in my Bachmann Davenport switcher.
I cannibalised the existing board using the original smoke unit and holder. Changed the front light LED and added cab light.
Works nice.

Bottom view with speaker.










Top view of decoder.















TOM


----------

